# IAPLC 2010 results



## ravattar (Apr 9, 2008)

The winners

1 Gran Prix - Pavel Bautin (gallery) - Russia
2 Golden - Zhang Jian Feng - Macau
3 Silver - Xuan Thuy Nguyen Thi - Vietnam
4 Bronze - Yutaka Kanno - Japan

see more


----------



## ravattar (Apr 9, 2008)

My work has ranking 1073

Title: Navi do not live here any more









This scape was inspired by Avatar movie.
It corresponds better-sweet after-taste. Fallen Tree-Home derbies and fling mountains are depicted.


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Rank 402 =) Very happy with the placement. Hope to improve next time.


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello,

the results of the most famous aquascaping contest are available here:

Ya salieron los resultados del IAPLC 2010 Acuario rosa

and (like last year), I'm making a collection of aquariums submitted to the contest here:

The International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest 2010 Acuario rosa

I ask for collaboration: If you know of any aquarium for the contest, please let me know by private or via e-mail:

[email protected]

Thank you very much!


----------



## ravattar (Apr 9, 2008)

According to blog of one of the jury (Sergey kochetov)



> Было очень приятно увидеть аквариумы трех наших претендентов с конкурса СНГ 2010 - с реди 100 работ, предварительно отбранных японцами для финального судейства.


It was nice to see the aquariums of our three contenders to contest the IAPLC CIS 2010 - with 100 works mong previously selected by Japanese for the final judging.

Pavel Bautin did not take part in IAPLC CIS 2010 so I believe that this three are:

0071 Dmitriy Parshin - Russia








0098 Alexander Grebenuk - Ukraine









Zoom photo available on the gallery of IAPLC CIS 2010
It is in russian however one may translate it with translate.google.com


----------



## JapanBlue (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi,
I ranked 401 with my work "Dragon's Land"

I like your tank Tonny, but enjoy to have ranked better 

http://www.flowgrow.de/gallery/image.php?album_id=259&image_id=12695&view=no_count


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

=) Great job JapanBlue, I like your tank a lot!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Only four people responding to IAPLC results?


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

I just would like to say how intrigued I am looking through the gallery of such amazing work. For a beginner like myself, this gives so much inspiration of how to take aquariums to the next level!

I want to congratulate all of the people that entered and all of those that ranked! You prove how amazing this hobby can be  Well done.


----------



## ShayF (May 26, 2008)

houseofcards said:


> *Only four* people responding to IAPLC results?



Nice counting!

You're number five, tiffc number six...

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-night-home-tree-iaplc-2010-a.html#post551191

...I'm number seven.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ravattar,

All of the entries I viewed are very good, I got some excellent ideas for my aquariums by viewing them. How many total entries for IAPLC this year?


----------



## ravattar (Apr 9, 2008)

The Total is 1819.

Here is table of
IAPLC 2010 applications.


----------



## ravattar (Apr 9, 2008)

article (in russian) about Paul Bautin

The title of tank is forest aroma.

translate.google.com gives understandable translation

here is my edition of it



> While we have no right to show photos of the aquarium, set up by Paul, so detailed analysis of this work do not be now done, and we shall do it after the ceremory of awarding and issuance of the official catalog. We note only that the work is called "Fragrance of the Forest" and it doesn't resemble to the arrangements, that won in previous years.
> 
> In the aquarium panorama of northern russian pine forest glimpsed by sunlight is created. The composition produces a light, bright impression, it attracts the eye and elevates mood, one wants to watch it again and again and seems smell pine needles already in reality.
> 
> ...


step-by-step creation of Paul's contest tank on Zoosphere 2009 "Amateur Aquarium" brief contest.

One more interview (in Russian)


----------

